# bob sykes 1/23



## #1hookup (Aug 20, 2008)

Had a pretty good night last night down at the bridge. Me and a friend from Arkasas went to try our luck and ended up a little surprised. We had two fresh cut mullet ready to use and went to gulf breeze b&t to try and hook up with some fresh dead shrimp and were dissappointed. They were sold out. Any of you guys know where i can get them on a consistant basis without being sold out?? Anyway we fished from about 5pm to 8:30 catching a good number of trout, a few southern kingfish (ground mullet) but interestingly enough i snagged 2 flounder around the pylons with cut bait. I have never done that before. Sad though only one flattie made the limit. By the way the mullet were thick as crap on the beach there as you walk on. Dudes were slinging nets like crazy filling cooler full of big black jarheads. I threw on 2 wads with little luck cause i could hardly see. Also my buddy was fishing toward the end and i didn't want to leave him watching 6 rods by himself. Well can't wait to go again.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Cool Report thanks.


----------



## GatorFish (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Am planning to go there this afternoon, so I'll let you know how I do (if I do anything). I'm definitely bringing some cut bait now!

Tight lines.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

grab fresh shrimp at Joe patties.


----------



## AprilC (Nov 8, 2012)

Caught a 20 inch red and a blue but thats all


----------



## johnD (Jul 24, 2009)

AprilC said:


> Caught a 20 inch red and a blue but thats all



Curious as to why you bumped up a 3 year old thread ? nonetheless ,nice fish.


----------



## whitetail187 (Mar 3, 2012)

johnD said:


> Curious as to why you bumped up a 3 year old thread ? nonetheless ,nice fish.


maybe it was a long trip:confused1:


----------

